# Today's Big Fish



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 20, 2013)

Caught this big boy out this morning. Largest Barracuda I have seen in close to shore.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 20, 2013)

fine old beast!


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 20, 2013)

Great Cuda!!!  I had one stalking me last week for over an hour.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 20, 2013)

He swam around the boat 15 minutes or so. I had a flat line out and hooked a large Spanish Mackerel.  Just as I got it to the boat he swallowed it whole and got the hook. Then the battle began.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine liked my watch's reflection on the water he ate one mingo and left finally.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 20, 2013)

Tony that water looks smooth as glass wish i could have seen some of that last week.


----------



## MERCing (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, that's a grown one !


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a good one for sure!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 30, 2013)

Make a wicked skull mount.
They used to follow me around when I was spear fishing. Bigun's like that would make the skiff feel pretty comfortable.


----------



## gms1911 (Jul 30, 2013)

NICE! I'll be there in the AM. Maybe the boys can hook up!


----------

